# Changes to make is easier and quicker to get a NZ visa



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The government in New Zealand is planning to make it easier for certain foreign workers to get a visa. New improvements to the Immigration New Zealand (INZ) website will provide a more streamlined and user-friendly service for customers, said Immigration Minister Jonathan Coleman. ‘Immigration is committed to improving its customer service. Given the important role [...]

Click to read the full news article: Changes to make is easier and quicker to get a NZ visa...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## dhayalan19 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good to hear this news..I hope my application gets processed soon by this 
I just submitted my residence application couple of days ago & as per processing time 12 months for allocation to an officer & 9 months for processing after allocation..which i think is really very long 
I hope something changes by this


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Thnx for the update, but there arent any specifics by NZ immigration about how its going to make it "quicker" A new website doesn't mean much (infact i found the older one better). 

Currently it takes a v long time to process your visa, that should be improved , according to their website its 9 + 12 Months  . that's pretty much 2 years. 

Canada is processing PRs really fast now, but then again, they pretty much blocked majority of ppl from applying anymore.


----------

